
Spreading the gospel of entrepreneurship in the developing world - cawel
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11848444
======
cawel
Interesting (as well as recurrent) property of the developing world, notably
different from the developed world:

“If Endeavor had been an investor, rather than an independent, objective, non-
profit enabler, it would not have been trusted by the business elite, or the
entrepreneurs,” she insists. “Trust is everything.”

